# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Any suggestions for packing damaged / warped parchment for hand carry?

## Jen

Just wondering if anyone has go-to tricks to packing paper works that are damaged/not flat, like building up a cardboard sink and lining it? Corners weighting it down in box? Specific materials?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I am imagining that you are talking about sheets of parchment that are not bound or mounted in any way. 
One option used in situations like this is using as you suggest a sink matt, but one that acts like a "sandwich" (a common packing solution that is commonly used for unmounted works on paper). In this case you place the parchment in a sink matt (or shallow tray) with a cover hinged on one side (like a window matt without an actual window). Attached to the lid you build up material that is the exact depth of the "sink" that is placed only in areas that are flat and/or in contact the bottom of the sink, avoiding fragile or damaged areas and areas that ripple up away from the bottom surface. The idea is to trap the work in areas that are the most flat and most sound. The material that is on the bottom of these built-up "pads" should cover as much area as possible and should have some give (think volara). Pick the material that you use in contact with actual surface of the object (tissue, Dartek, HDPE, Teflon etc...) carefully based on its specific needs - preferably in two layers to provide a "slip-sheet" effect that virtually eliminates the possibility of abrasion to the surface. I have used this method with great success in the past. One thing to remember though is that as scary as it may appear, parchment is really pretty durable in terms of it's strength-to-weight ratio. I can be effected more by humidity changes than mechanical impact under some conditions. Consider making efforts to create a sub evironment (seal the package) and insulate the package (foam or bubblewrap creating dead air space) against rapid temperature change. Of course I may have missed the boat by making inaccurate assuptions in which case I am just rambling. If that is the case explain further and one of us will try and provide better solutions. Hope this is helpful.
ashley

----------

